# HELP!! P0413 - Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve "A" Circuit Open



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi I am in need of help trying to pinpoint the cause of this 
P0413 - Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve "A" Circuit Open

Car is a 2006 Jetta MK5 2.5L

I have read up and see it's either vaccume lines with a leak from the SAI or can be a number of sensors.

Now my issues is determining the network of all these hoses and sensors
can somebody please point me in the right direction to determining what needs to be checked.
Where should I start looking and where are these hoses / sensors that may need replacing and part numbers.
Any pictures/ repair diagrams would be of great assistance if possible.


So far from searches ive read it can be caused by:
N112 VALVE ,SAI PUMP,SAI Solenoid,and MAF


TAI


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

herbaluss said:


> Hi I am in need of help trying to pinpoint the cause of this
> P0413 - Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve "A" Circuit Open
> 
> Car is a 2006 Jetta MK5 2.5L
> ...


Your fault leans towards the combination valve found here 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/Jetta/MK52005.5-2010/Engine/2.5/Repair/07K-131-351-C/743/81

The fact that it says "open circuit" means that the vehicle self diag system has found an electrical problem in that system. This will require further testing including wiring to be sure which part has caused your issue.


----------



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!!

I was thinking that also it has to do something with electrical im going to open her up and check every connection out.
The fact that it say "A" which end would that be as I see there is also a "B" side.

What are the regular methods of testing?
Should I get a current tester to check for current through all plugs up to the SAI?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

herbaluss said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> I was thinking that also it has to do something with electrical im going to open her up and check every connection out.
> The fact that it say "A" which end would that be as I see there is also a "B" side.
> ...


Often times a scan tool is required to actuate the valve for diagnosis.


----------



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

So i have been trying to do some basic troubleshooting and i can't seem to find the J299 / Secondary Air Injection Relay.

can somebody please direct me to this because for some reason i can't find the damn thing im trying to jump it and see if the pump is actually working.

can somebody please tell me where this thing is and also the location of the fuse?

All of what i have seen online doesn't match with my underhood here below are some pictures if you can guide me to some diagrams or pictures that would be great.






























Thanks


----------

